# Getting young kids involved in planning



## SailNDive (Jun 27, 2017)

Our son is 2 now and we've been trying to get him involved in helping plan longer trips. We look at pictures of anchorages and stops along the way and he helps choose potential spots. We have also been trying to get him using the Navionics app (in a VERY basic way), showing him how to scroll around on the map and how he can make it "follow us". 
What do other families to do get young kids involved in trip planning?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

My father gave me a paper chart and a wiz wheel to do dead reckoning, when we were underway. I’d measure distance to the next buoy on the chart, line up the wheel with that distance and our boat speed and solve for time to next waypoint. Then I’d time it to see if I was right. As an adult, I’m convinced my Father could likely see what we were navigating toward, but I was busy with the chart in my lap, like we were crossing an ocean. If the fix was too far away, I’m sure I’d have bored. 

Much better way to learn navigation than on Navionics. It ingrains the basics, then let the computer take over. 

I was about 9 or 10 years old at the time. 2 is premature.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

My father would let me do nothing on his boat except swab the decks.

So I raced on other people boats. Successfully. His great loss effected our relationship for life. 

I have taught some remarkably young children to use educational programs on a computer, one day the 18 month old sat on my knee and learned to use a mouse within 5 minutes. The only mistake was to try to move the cursor up but picking the mouse up. 3D!

So I would thoroughly recommend giving the child his own tablet (whatever you have finished using) and putting on Navionics, whatever, instead of the inane children's games. 

Further, sit this brat on your knee and make him steer, make him identify landmarks, and learn to sail. 

Book him in Optimist sailing classes from 5. It's amazing to see such little kids sail by themselves! 8 is too late.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

My son started sitting on my knee while I wheel steered at just past 1. He started helping tiller steering in the sailing dinghy at 2. He can tiller steer the trailer sailer under power not too badly now at 5.

He has been a good look out since he could say "boat". Now he differentiates between different types of boat. He really is a good look out, because he is always looking around.

Hes a good junior meteorologist too. Always lets me know when rain clouds are visible on the horizon.

Nothing with chart work so far. I would rather have him looking out at the water any way.

My daughter is just 1. Nothing yet.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

My daughter was literally brought aboard the boat from the hospital and went sailing with us within days. She was standing watch on our circumnavigation by 6 and that's when we found out she needed glasses.
She hasn't sailed since she moved ashore to go to school at 12, though she does visit us in the Caribbean from time to time. I really don't blame her, after spending the first 12 years of her life on boats traveling, including 2 hurricanes at sea, numerous ones at anchor and not a lot of children in her childhood to play with.
But she is a happy, healthy woman in her 40's now, so I guess it has all worked out well for her.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

capta said:


> She was standing watch on our circumnavigation by 6 and that's when we found out she needed glasses.


ROTFLMAO!!!

So you were not intending on going on a circumnavigation at all!!

:grin


----------

